# Dump Truck advice wanted



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Morning guys,
I currently own an 82 IH with 185 HP and will be looking into a newer dump truck soon, probably something from 2000 to 2006 will be in my price range. I will admit that looks will play a part in what I buy, not just functionality. I like the look of the IH 4300's but notice that most of them have about 210-220 HP. I recently started looking at some Freightliners and they can have around 300-400 HP. That is very appealing to me but since I don't know a lot about big trucks I am wondering if I might get too hung up on HP ? This truck will be an automatic. Any advice on a new purchase?
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Don't get hung up on HP ratings. If the truck has a lower HP, then it is geared for the size motor. I guess it all depends on what your going to do with it. Long over the road hauls, or local runs. How much your going to haul in a load, or if your in mountains, or flat land.


----------



## weckel5984 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have a 2003 IH 4300 with the 466 and eaton 6 speed. LOVE IT. We primarily do in town driving with it through hills and it goes though everything. Good luck!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

People can say what they want about Sterling but, I like them. A Sterling with a C-10 or even a C-7 CAT and a 6 speed Allison would be a nice setup IMO. I used to drive an International with a 5 speed Allison and I thought it needed one more gear. I prefer an 8LL myself.


----------



## concreteguy (Nov 10, 2006)

It would depend on what you're doing with the truck. With a dump truck I would say it is geared for the hp, but would definitely look into the higher hp if you plan on hauling a load w/ a machine. If you have the extra hp, it'll come in handy when you need it. If you're staying in the 26k range, then 220 hp is fine. You don't want too much extra hp in the fact of fuel costs. You should try to find a Mitsubishi cab-over, if you have service support near-by. They're more costly but I would have to say that mine has been the best truck I've owned, and I've owned several.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

xtreem3d;1966965 said:


> Morning guys,
> I currently own an 82 IH with 185 HP and will be looking into a newer dump truck soon, probably something from 2000 to 2006 will be in my price range. I will admit that looks will play a part in what I buy, not just functionality. I like the look of the IH 4300's but notice that most of them have about 210-220 HP. I recently started looking at some Freightliners and they can have around 300-400 HP. That is very appealing to me but since I don't know a lot about big trucks I am wondering if I might get too hung up on HP ? This truck will be an automatic. Any advice on a new purchase?
> Thanks,
> Steve


6 wheeler,10 wheeler,tri axle,weight you need/want to haul,general excavating,landscaping,asphalt use,etc. would be needed to even start answering your question.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

From what I've heard is if you go Allison auto they need a little more hp compared to a standard.Friend of mine who owns a couple claims they suck 25 hp out of engine.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I've always preferred a manual transmission in a big truck. I like having the option of picking my own gears based on driving conditions. Plus I just don't trust automatics in those trucks, I know a few people that had nightmare problems with them


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

tuney443;1977789 said:


> 6 wheeler,10 wheeler,tri axle,weight you need/want to haul,general excavating,landscaping,asphalt use,etc. would be needed to even start answering your question.


should have explained better...a single axle is what I am looking at...a single axle 33K + truck. My only requirements are A/C , air brakes, central hydraulics would be nice. I want the auto because I plow with it and the general convenience. I haul salt (obviously) and rock,dirt,mulch. It's not what I use to make my living with so I don't need a top of the line shiny new truck. My current truck only goes about 52 MPH down the highway, which is O.K in winter because traffic is usually not going 65 anyway but come summertime it's way slow .
Steve


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

peteo1;1977953 said:


> I've always preferred a manual transmission in a big truck. I like having the option of picking my own gears based on driving conditions. Plus I just don't trust automatics in those trucks, I know a few people that had nightmare problems with them


I can't comment on any of those problems because this is my first big truck but I can say that the Allison in my truck shifts hard and precise like a street car with a shift kit ..and that is not an exaggeration. After driving mine I'm sold on the auto. It'll meet my needs
Steve


----------



## RioAT (Oct 6, 2014)

So yeah don't get hung up on the HP rating the gearing is adjusted for the ratings. Most IH 4300's that I have seen have been equipped with the DT466 which is the same engine that is in my 4700's and 4900's and trust me they have plenty of torque which is what is important. 8ton in the bed and a 12ton deck over with our bobcat E50 is no problem, it may not be the most legal in select peoples eyes and this statement is not an admission of guilt so don't turn on the blue lights behind us, but they can handle it no problem. I will say though in my area finding a 4300 with a 33k gvw and air brakes is kind of hard hence my 4900's. Now not to start a brand pissing match but in my personal experience Freightliners and all there issues can remain someone else's problem. If I were you I would stick with IH, Sterling, Kenworth, Mack, I even have a Ford F750 33k gvw w/Cat3126, Allison trans and air brakes that kicks butt and my guys want another new one.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

RioAT;1978585 said:


> So yeah don't get hung up on the HP rating the gearing is adjusted for the ratings. Most IH 4300's that I have seen have been equipped with the DT466 which is the same engine that is in my 4700's and 4900's and trust me they have plenty of torque which is what is important. 8ton in the bed and a 12ton deck over with our bobcat E50 is no problem, it may not be the most legal in select peoples eyes and this statement is not an admission of guilt so don't turn on the blue lights behind us, but they can handle it no problem. I will say though in my area finding a 4300 with a 33k gvw and air brakes is kind of hard hence my 4900's. Now not to start a brand pissing match but in my personal experience Freightliners and all there issues can remain someone else's problem. If I were you I would stick with IH, Sterling, Kenworth, Mack, I even have a Ford F750 33k gvw w/Cat3126, Allison trans and air brakes that kicks butt and my guys want another new one.


Thanks for the help...I think a Mack might end up being out of my price range...wasn't aware an F 750 went to 33K...in my first post I had said that looks will play a part in my decision, I probably won't look at Kenworth unless it's a great deal.
Steve


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

My 2002 Chevy 7500 sounds like it would be the perfect truck for you then.Mine is a 250HP version of Cats 3126,great engine despite what some naysayers will argue.Trick is to stay far away from the 190-210 HP versions AND to change your oil as mandated by Cat's schedule on PM.Mine is 33K GVW with a 8 speed Roadranger.I see similiar trucks all the time for sale so you shouldn't have a problem.Good hunting.


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

Watch what series Allison is in the truck. You'll want the Allison 3500 RDS. There is a smaller version Allison but the smaller one is problematic.
Most of the trucks we build are of the 300-340hp w/ 900 lb ft of torque.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

might find a deal at municipal auctions or dispersal auctions


----------

